# what time should i turn his light on?



## hayhaykay (Mar 14, 2012)

i know that hedgehogs need a certain amount of light and dark, i'm just unsure of when i should make his environment light or dark. what times do you turn on/off your hedgie's lights? please help! thanks


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

They need 12-14 hours of light a day.
Avery's turns on at 6am and off at 7pm.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I started Sophie with 5am - 6pm, but shifted it to 6am - 7pm. In the summer, quite a bit more light leaks around the blinds than you would think. I don't know if it was necessary, but I taped up a couple of black trash bags and it makes quite a difference.

I have two clamp lights set well above the cage, with 60 watt bulbs, that plug into a timer with two outlets.


----------

